# Just an updated price list for everyone...



## JASchemicals (Mar 24, 2011)

Clomiphene - 60ml at 50mg/ml - $19.99
Tamoxifen "Nolva" - 60ml at 25mg/ml - $14.99
Clenbuterol Suspension 200mcg/ml - 30ml - $9.99
Sildenafil "Via" - 30ml at 25mg/ml - $14.99
Tadalafil "Cial" Suspension - 30ml at 30mg/ml - $12.99
Anastrozole "Adex" Suspension 45ml at 1mg/ml - $14.99
Yohimbine HCl - 30ml at 10mg/ml - $14.99
Letrozole Suspension - 30ml at 2.5mg/ml - $18.99
PCT combo 60ml with 25mg/ml tamoxifen and 50mg/ml clomiphene - $29.99
15ml sample bottle of tadalafil. 30mg/ml - $6.99


And of coarse still running the buy 2 get 1 and buy 4 get 2 free sale!!


----------



## btex34n88 (Mar 24, 2011)

Good lord your priced are great! Buying again soon


----------



## JASchemicals (Mar 24, 2011)

hahaha, were trying!


----------



## phosphor (Mar 25, 2011)

I will be purchasing soon as a new customer, thanks for the update.


----------

